# LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsi



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung
*LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten​*
Vom LSFV-NDS habe ich die Erlaubnis erhalten, seine Mitgliederinfo auch bei uns im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.

Es geht um die Diffamierung der Angler durch den NABU-Präsidenten Tschimpke, wir berichteten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170

Weder der zuständige Bundesverband DAFV (da hier der Präsident des NABU-Bundesverbandes tätig war) noch der DAFV-Abnicklandesverband Weser-Ems sahen sich bis dato genötigt gesehen, dazu Stellung zu beziehen.

Umso erfreulicher, wie klar vom LSFV-NDS herausgearbeitet wird, dass Angler die Natur für den Menschen schützen!
Und nicht wie der NABU vor den Menschen durch Aussperrung.

Hier der Text im Wortlaut:


			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> *NABU Präsident Olaf Tschimpke will ihr Geld - und diffamiert die Angler​*
> Der NABU Bundesverband will weitere Flächen bei den Liebenauer Kiesgruben (Landkreis Nienburg) kaufen, um das gesamte Gebiet als NSG ausweisen zu können.
> 
> Tschimpke wörtlich in einem deutschlandweiten Spendenaufruf an die NABU Mitglieder vom 18. November 2015:
> ...



Der Landesverbandsbeitrag von 4,50 Euro für den LSFV-NDS ist definitiv besser angelegt als eine Spende für den NABU; der Beitrag für den DAFV oder zur Unterstützung von PETA...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Sharpo (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-SH informiert seine Mitglieder über NABU-Diskriminierung der Angler*

Falsche Überschrift

Nicht der LSFV SH sonder NDS.  

Thomas Thomas..bissl verwirrt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über NABU-Diskriminierung der Angler*

Schon gemerkt und geändert ;-))))


----------



## Revilo62 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über NABU-Diskriminierung der Angler*

------------------------------------

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Franky (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über NABU-Diskriminierung der Angler*

Hat der LSFV nicht irgendwo 65535 € bzw. einen "Spender" dafür?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über NABU-Diskriminierung der Angler*

Deswegen hat der NABU immer noch das Vorkaufsrecht.

Und es geht ja nicht um den Tümpel oder seinen Kauf - es geht ja um die Diffamierung der Angler durch den NABU-Präsi..

Klasse finde ich, wie hier die Unterschiede in Bezug auf Naturschutz herausgearbeitet wurden.

Dass der NABU immer gegen Menschen arbeitet und diese aussperren will, während Angler beim Schützen auch gerade die Einbindung der Menschen im Blick haben, auch und gerade zur Erholung wie aber auch zum Nutzen..



> Wir rufen alle Angler in Niedersachsen und anderswo dazu auf:
> Lassen Sie sich Ihre Rechte nicht unter dem Deckmantel eines einseitigen Naturschutzgedankens nehmen!
> 
> Im Gegensatz zum NABU steht der LSFV für ganzheitliche, erlebnisorientierte Naturschutzkonzepte, die Niemanden komplett aus der Fläche verbannen, sondern Natur für Jung und Alt erfahrbar sein lassen, ohne dabei den Schutz der Artenvielfalt aus den Augen zu verlieren.
> ...


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-P*

Was an diesem Brief ist gut?


Das ist weniger als halbherzig! 

Eine Interessenvertretung die ihren Namen auch nur halbwegs verdient hätte das Ganze erst einmal rechtlich abklopfen müssen (Üble Nachrede /Verleumdung stehen im Raume) und auf Widerruf dieser Behauptungen klagen können /müssen /sollen. 

Für den vollumfänglichen Widerruf hatte der NABU einen Großteil der Spenden aufwenden müssen und der Grundstückskauf rückt in weite Ferne. :m

Aber da müsste ja erstmal einer die Initiative ergreifen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-P*

Was gut ist?
Für mich die klare Abgrenzung von Naturschutz für Menschen (Angler) statt Naturschutz vor Menschen (NABU)...

Und dass es dem NABU eben nur um Vogel- und nicht um Naturschutz geht.

Weil das (leider) noch kein Verband so explizit ausgeführt und gegeneinander gestellt hat..

Rechtlich abgeklopft wurde das übrigens auch meines Wissens.

Davon ab passiert gerade einiges in NDS gegen NABU, und das nicht nur von Verbänden, auch von Fischereigenossenschaften.

Hoffe, kann da demnächst mal mehr berichten und vor allem Erfreuliches..
http://www.sn-online.de/Schaumburg/Rinteln-Auetal/Rinteln-Ortsteile/Eiszeit-im-Naturidyll


----------

